# Kinderbike 20" mit Nabenschaltung



## vercetti07 (7. September 2016)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt suche ich ein Bike in für meinen kleinen in 20" es sollte möglichst eine Nabenschaltung beinhalten. Als erstes fällt mir da nur EarlyRider ein, weiß jemand noch andere Hersteller dieser Bikes?


----------



## AndiK75 (8. September 2016)

Hallo, erzähle bitte ein wenig mehr was das Rad haben oder nicht haben sollte. 
Habe noch ein Pucky mit 3-Gang stehen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (8. September 2016)

Es sollte 20" haben, Felgenbremsen, es sollten MTB Reifen mit Profil zu montieren sein und eben die gesagt Nabenschaltung.


----------



## Floh (8. September 2016)

Bulls Tokee Street 3-Gang sogar mit Nabendynamo und Licht aber bestimmt nicht leicht


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Bulls Tokee Street 3-Gang sogar mit Nabendynamo und Licht aber bestimmt nicht leicht


Was wiegt den so ein Panzer??


----------



## Diman (8. September 2016)

velotraum k1 k2


----------



## Diman (8. September 2016)

Hier könnte man die Nabenhaltung einfach nachrüsten.
Islabikes CNOC 20


----------



## track94 (8. September 2016)

BMW Cruise Bike jr gibts oder gab's mit Nabenschaltung


----------



## track94 (8. September 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Was wiegt den so ein Panzer??



Ich wurde wegen dem Teil schon mal belästigt und es soll ca. 12,5 Kg wiegen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. September 2016)

20" mit Nabenschaltung hat so gut wie jeder Inverkehrbringer im Angebot.
Ist i.d.R. aber keineswegs Leichtbau.

Bei Supersonderaustattungsvorstellungen muß aber eh alles Mögliche umgebaut werden.
Die Frage gestellt zu haben ist mithin schon müßig genug ...


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

Das Velotraum ist schon ein Traum und einigermaßen leicht, aber 820 Euronen, da können Träume auch mal zerplatzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (8. September 2016)

Das Pucky wiegt mit Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger, Stahllenker, Schutzblechen und Ständer 12,5kg.
Ich denke wenn es drauf anlegt bekommt man es bestimmt unter 10kg, evtl sogar unter 9kg.

Wenn es im Winter noch da ist kann ich es ja mal zerlegen, die Einzelteile wiegen und schauen ob da irgendwelche super Brocken drin sind.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Floh (8. September 2016)

Also bleibt, wenn man selber einspeichen kann, nur ein 20" Hinterrad mit Nabenschaltung auszurüsten.


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

Wer ein 20" Hinterrad mit Nabenschaltung sucht, wird bei mir fündig!

Ich habe noch ein ganz neues Hinterrad mit NEXUS Nabenschaltung incl. Schalthebel mit Zug abzugeben.

Gruss Meikel


----------



## Diman (8. September 2016)

Wenn es mehr in die Richtung Alltagsrad gehen sollte






http://www.externum.eu/modelle/juveni/







http://www.kruegers-primus.de


----------



## rawhide (8. September 2016)

...wenn´s ganz besonders sein soll und gebraucht ok ist:

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/angebote.htm


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

rawhide schrieb:


> ...wenn´s ganz besonders sein soll und gebraucht ok ist:
> 
> http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/angebote.htm


das ist jetzt auch nichts besonderes, schon gar nicht für den Preis der da aufgerufen wird, auch wenn mal utopische 3300€ gekostet hat. Das Ding ist so abgerockt, das empfohlen wird es neu zu Pulvern, also noch mal Kosten, die auf einen zukommen. Von den verbauten Teilen rede ich mal gar nicht.
Da gibt es andere innovative Sachen, da muss nicht wiesmann drauf stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (8. September 2016)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> es sollte _*möglichst*_ eine Nabenschaltung beinhalten.



Das "möglichst" nehme ich mal zum Anlaß für eine kleine Gegenrede:
Wofür soll das gut sein? Damit das Rad noch ne Rücktrittbremse hat..? Das wäre nicht gut, ist hier schon vielfach beschrieben. Stichworte: Anfahren, Aufsetzen in der Kurve, nur bei bestimmten Pedalstellungen wirklich effektiv, schaltet nur bei Kurbelunterbrechung usw.
Bei einer Nabenschaltung mit Freilauf gelten die erstgenannten Punkte natürlich nicht...

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein, dass eine Nabenschaltung etwas weniger empfindlich ist und weniger Wartung erfordert.
Das hält sich aber meiner Meinung nach echt im Rahmen. Die Kette muss man in beiden Fällen ölen und der Verschleiß ist bei einem 20"er mal echt zu vernachlässigen.
Kinder kapieren auch sehr schnell, dass man ein Fahrrad nicht auch die Schaltung legt. Notfalls kann man ja noch einen von diesen Schutzbügeln montieren.
Mit einer Kettenschaltung ist der Pilot für nachfolgende Räder bestens vorbereitet.

VG, Stefan


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Wofür soll das gut sein? Damit das Rad noch ne Rücktrittbremse hat..?


Es soll auch Naben ohne Rücktritt geben!



KIV schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein, dass eine Nabenschaltung etwas weniger empfindlich ist und weniger Wartung erfordert


Genau das ist wohl auch der Punkt, wenn man nicht schraubt, dieses zu umgehen. Manche Kids sind auch "Beratungsresistent" im Umgang mit Kettenschaltungen, soll es geben.
Aber evtl. kann das der Fred Ersteller @vercetti07  erklären warum er das will.


----------



## KIV (8. September 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Es soll auch Naben ohne Rücktritt geben!



Ach, wirklich..?!



KIV schrieb:


> Bei einer Nabenschaltung mit Freilauf gelten die erstgenannten Punkte natürlich nicht...



Aber war ja auch klar, dass die Fischfamilie wieder was zu pupsen hat...
Habt Ihr Angst, dass der Deal mit dem Hinterrad platzt..?


----------



## track94 (8. September 2016)

Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft beobachte ich immer wieder das die Kinder mit den Nabenschaltungen nicht zurechtkommen.

Sie fahren z.B.durchgehend im leichtesten Gang weil sie nicht begreifen das beim Gangwechsel nicht belastet werden darf


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Ach, wirklich..?!
> 
> jep
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung ob du noch ganz gesund bist? Du merkst echt nichts mehr!
Es gibt kein Deal, nur ein Angebot und fraglich ist ob der Ersteller sowas überhaupt sucht.

Halt dich doch mit deinen Äußerungen einfach mal zurück!
Dankeschön


----------



## KIV (8. September 2016)

Das schreiben die richtigen...

Aber meinen Beitrag habt Ihr immer noch nicht richtig gelesen.



KIV schrieb:


> *Bei einer Nabenschaltung mit Freilauf gelten die erstgenannten Punkte natürlich nicht...*



Ich werde mich nicht zurückhalten. Es macht mir einfach zu viel Spaß mit Euch.


----------



## vercetti07 (8. September 2016)

Einzigen vorteil der Nabenschaltung sehe ich in der Epfindlichkeit. Ich habe keine Luste alle paar Wochen Schaltauge zu richten, Schaltwerk zu tauschen oder ähnliches...ich sehe es jetzt bei dem 16" wie schnell das Rad mal umgefallen ist oder ähnliches.

Ich habe den EarlyRider im Focus, der ist nach ersten Recherchen sogar noch günstiger als alles als Alternative vorgestellte. Dennoch danke schinmal für die bisher genannten Vorschläge...


----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

Ganz geiles Teil, gefällt mir gut. Würde ich auch kaufen.

https://www.bike24.de/p1156985.html


----------



## Firestarter2 (8. September 2016)

Kann Dir das Patria Skippy empfehlen - das hat ein pfiffiges Rahmenkonzept und funktioniert somit von 5-10 Jahren.
Hat nur hochwertige Anbauteile, daher ist es neu nicht billig (ca. 700 €) und der Rahmen ist gut gemacht.
Gebraucht kosten die dann natürlich etwas weniger...


----------



## KIV (8. September 2016)

17,2 kg!!!
https://issuu.com/trekkingbike/docs/0112_testsieger-spezial/10

Das sind 2,5 Belter oder Kaniabikes.
Und es sieht auch noch unglaublich hässlich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (8. September 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> 17,2 kg!!!
> https://issuu.com/trekkingbike/docs/0112_testsieger-spezial/10
> 
> Das sind 2,5 Belter oder Kaniabikes.
> Und es sieht auch noch unglaublich hässlich aus...


Ja da sind wir ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung!
So was hässliches hat die ganze Welt noch nicht gesehen.  Wer kauft denn so ein schweren, verzeih mir wenn ich sage: 
Schrotthaufen?
Unglaublich!


----------



## kc85 (8. September 2016)

Verdammt, da guckt man unvorbereitet hier rein ... Beinahe wäre meine Abendbrot noch mal erschienen.

Nicht zu fassen.

kc85


----------



## track94 (9. September 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> 17,2 kg!!!
> https://issuu.com/trekkingbike/docs/0112_testsieger-spezial/10
> 
> Das sind 2,5 Belter oder Kaniabikes.
> Und es sieht auch noch unglaublich hässlich aus...



Kleine Korrektur es sind nur 13,2 Kg  wo du die restlichen 4kg gefunden hast......


----------



## KIV (9. September 2016)

Hab's der verlinkten Tabelle entnommen. Da steht aber auch ein Kaufpreis von knapp 2000€.
Vermutlich gibt's verschiedene Varianten von dem Klumpen.


----------



## Firestarter2 (9. September 2016)

Natürlich inkl. dicken Schwalbe Ballonreifen, Dynamo, Lichtanlage, Nabenschaltung, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger, Seitenständer, Klingel, Rücktritt, usw.

Unsere Tochter nutzt das für Touren am Fluss ohne Steigungen und für Alltagsfahrten, da funktioniert das gut.

Für sportliche Touren im Gelände mit Steigungen dann eher ein leichtes Bike ohne alles…


----------



## LuMe76 (5. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es zwischenzeitlich neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema? Für welches Rad hat sich der Thread-Ersteller entschieden?

Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem möglichst leichten 20 Zoll Kinderrad für einen Jungen. Es soll aber Rücktrittbremse und Nabenschaltung (max. 3 Gang) haben. Habe bisher nur das "EARLY RIDER Belter 20 Urban 3" gefunden, das leider nicht in Wunschfarbe (rot) erhältlich und preislich hart an der Grenze ist. 
Beim "KUbikes 20 CUSTOM-Automatix" bin ich mir nicht sicher - hat das eine Rücktrittrembse?

Besten Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## giant_r (5. März 2017)

das kubike hat keinen ruecktritt, die automatix hat freilauf.


----------



## Ann (5. März 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem möglichst leichten 20 Zoll Kinderrad für einen Jungen. Es soll aber Rücktrittbremse und Nabenschaltung (max. 3 Gang) haben.!



Warum denn das???? Rücktritt - für was soll das gut sein? Und Nabenschaltung, Rücktritt, Leicht und Wunschfarbe? Da wird glaub nur der Selbstbau bleiben, aber ob das in leicht überhaupt geht und bezahlbar ist?


----------



## track94 (5. März 2017)

Ich wiederhole mich zwar aber bei uns auf der Spielstraße schaffen es die Kinder nach teilweise einem Jahr noch nicht die Nabens. Zu benutzen .
Sie vergessen immer zu entlasten beim Schaltvorgang .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (5. März 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es zwischenzeitlich neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema? Für welches Rad hat sich der Thread-Ersteller entschieden?
> 
> ...




So nach langem hin und her habe ich mich gegen die Nabenschaltung entschieden! Ich habe unserem Sohn zum fünfjährigen ein schickes Woom Bike in 20" gekauft. Ich kann nur sagen ein richtig geiles Rad mit für meine Begriffe gut aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten was mir und dem kleinen sehr sehr gut gefällt!! Also klare Kaufempfehlung!!!


----------



## kc85 (5. März 2017)

Kinder, die auf ein 20''-Rad passen, brauchen alles mögliche, aber sicher keinen Rücktritt. Und auch bei der Nabenschaltung sehe ich wenig Vorteile.

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir gerade wieder ein: Meine Tochter muss den Fahrradunterricht an der Schule (4. Klasse) angeblich zwingend auf einer gestellten Eisenschwein-Gurke mit Rücktrittbremse absolvieren. Sie saß zuletzt mit 5 auf einem Fahrrad (Cube Kid 160) mit Rücktritt, den sie aber quasi nie benutzt hat. Was soll der Quatsch?

Da werde ich wohl noch mal Protest einlegen müssen. Ist in menen Augen doch viel sinnvoller, wenn die Kids ihr eigenes vertrautes Bike nutzen (verkehrssicher muss es natürlich sein).

kc85


----------



## LuMe76 (5. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen! Ich wollte diesen Thread nicht wieder in eine Grundatzdiskussion über die Sinnhaftifgkeit des Suchprofils ausarten lassen, ich bitte daher allseits von einer solchen Abstand zu nehmen.

Für weitere Tipps zu konkreten Alternativen bin ich weiterhin sehr dankbar.

Ansonsten nur eine Sache, weil ich alleine in diesem Thread bereits mehrfach darüber gestolpert bin: Selbstverständlich such ich auch ein Rad mit Freilauf, das ist ja wohl eine selbstverständliche Eigenschaft der Nabe bei einem Kinderrad und hat rein gar nichts mit Rücktritt ja/nein zu tun. Die einzigen Räder ohne Freilauf, die ich kenne, sind Bahnräder (aus Sicherheitsgründen) bzw. solche fürs Kunstradfahren (zum Rückwärtsfahren).


----------



## KIV (7. März 2017)

Klugsche!sser...

Und: Du hast Einräder und Radball-Räder vergessen.


----------



## kc85 (8. März 2017)

Und "echte" Fixies. 

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (8. März 2017)

Brauchen wir einen Freilauf?

Die Redakteurinnen von "Draisena" fragen den Fabrikanten Puch.

Auch bei uns in Österreich ist bereits besonders von einer Seite eine umfangreiche Reklame für "Free Wheel" in Bewegung gesetzt worden. Freilich haben die meisten unserer bedeutenden Fahrradfabrikanten eingesehen, daß die wenigen Vorteile dieses angeblichen Zukunftsmodells auch durch entsprechende Nachteile aufgewogen werden. Ganz abgesehen von der größeren Kompliziertheit der Bestandteile sowie von dem vergrößerten Gewicht des Rades, infolge der Notwendigkeit, zwei Bremsen mit sich zu führen, wird das Free Wheel nur die Maschine des sehr geübten Fahrers werden, nachdem der Anfänger oder der nur mittelmäßige Fahrer wohl kaum eine freilaufende Maschine mit Vorteil wird benutzen können, da ihm die Überwindung des toten Punktes stets Schwierigkeiten machen wird und die plötzliche Wirkung der Hinterradbremse beim Bergabfahren für ungeübte oder unaufmerksame Fahrer böse Folgen nach sich ziehen könnte. Das kleinste Hindernis am Wege kann einen Kopfsturz verursachen.

Um die Vorteile eines freilaufenden Rades zu genießen, muß sich der Fahrer mit nur einer mittelmäßigen Geschwindigkeit begnügen, da die Schnelligkeit nicht als Vorteil der freilaufenden Räder anzusehen ist.

Um unseren Lesern über die Zukunft der freilaufenden Räder in Österreich ein Bild entwerfen zu können, hat sich unsere Wiener Redaktion an sämtliche größeren Fahrrad-Fabrikanten mit der Bitte gewandt, ihr darüber Aufschluß zu geben, ob sie sich mit dem "Free Wheel" in kommender Saison zu beschäftigen gedenken. Außer der Waffenradfabrik und den Patria-Fahrradwerken verhalten sich die meisten österreichischen Fabrikanten der Neuerung gegenüber ziemlich skeptisch. Die Styria-Fahrradwerke und die Noricum-Fahrradwerke der´Herren Cless & Plessing verhalten sich direkt ablehnend, während die Graziosa-Fahrradwerke sowie die Meteor-Fahrradwerke, derzeit noch mit diesbezüglichen Versuchen beschäftigt, noch eine zuwartende Haltung einzunehmen beabsichtigen. Die 1. steiermärkische Fahrrad-Aktiengesellschaft ist auch Gegnerin der freilaufenden Rades. Um unseren Lesern aber das Urteil eines versierten Fachmannes reproduzieren zu können, haben wir uns an den Altmeister der österreichischen Fahrradindustrie, an Herrn Johann Puch, gewendet und ihn gebeten, uns seine Ansicht über das freilaufende Rad zu verraten.

In liebenswürdigster Weise hat Herr Johann Puch unsere Bitte erfüllt und im nachstehend wiedergegebenen Briefe seine Ansicht über "Free Wheel" zusammengefaßt:

Ihre geehrte Zuschrift vom 17. d. M. ist mir geworden und will ich Ihnen in deren Beantwortung nur einige Schlagworte auf Ihre Anfrage erwidern, da ich mangels Zeit nicht in der Lage bin, Ihnen eine eingehende Besprechung des "Free Wheel" zu verabfassen.

Ich muß Ihnen offen sagen, daß ich jede Zeit, die mit dieser Erfindung vergeudet wurde, für verloren erachte und dies sagt Ihnen ja klar und deutlich genug, wie ich über die neu aufgetauchte Erfindung denke. Ich wundere mich nur darüber, daß viele und teilweise nicht unbedeutende Firmen, die stets als Fachleute gegolten haben, einer solchen Erfindung, deren Erfolglosigkeit evident ist, Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Mein Prinzip war und ist es von jeher, bei allen Konstruktionen darauf zu zielen, daß dem Fahrer in jeder Beziehung Sicherheit für sich selbst geboten ist, und dieser Hauptsache ist speziell bei den Free Wheels entgegengearbeitet.

Jeder, der selbst Radfahrer war oder ist, weiß, welchen Vorteil es hat, das Rad mit den Füßen zu dirigieren, und es ist der eklatanteste Beweis dafür, daß bei dem Freihändigfahren zum größten Teile das Rad seine Direktion durch die Bewegung der Füße behält. Beim Free Wheel ist die Funktion des Trittlagers absolut ausgeschaltet, und wenn auch eine Einschaltung des ganzen Mechanismus noch so flink hergestellt werden kann, so wird doch im Falle der Gefahr sich erst zeigen, welche Nachteile beziehungsweise Gefahren das Free Wheel bringt. Erinnern Sie sich zurück auf einige Jahre, als es noch Sitte war oder besser gesagt Unsitte, alle Räder mit sogenannten Fußrastern auszustatten. Sie wissen ja selbst am besten, welche Mühe es Radfahrer-Verbänden, Fachzeitschriften u.a.w. gekostet hat, bis diese Unsitte beseitigt und die Fußraster vergessen waren.Wenn Sie nun heute die Konstruktion der Free Wheels hernehmen, so hat der betreffende Fahrer beim Bergabfahren kein anderes Gefühl als derjenige, der seinerzeit die Füße auf den Fußrastern hatte, und wenn dann ein Hindernis irgend welcher Art in den Weg kommt, so wird der Fahrer des Free Wheels genau das machen, was dem Fahrer in früherer Zeit passiert ist. Mag selbst der Fahrer noch so vertraut mit seinem Free Wheel sein, so kann er doch nicht momentan den Kettengang einschalten, so daß er das Rad auch mit den Füßen in seiner Gewalt hat; ein plötzliches Kontratreten und die dadurch bewirkte Funktion der Bremse wird ihm auch nur Unheil bringen. Schon aus diesem Grunde halte ich die Konstruktion des Free Wheel für eine absolut verfehlte, und wenn man noch bedenkt, daß der Mechanismus das Rad weitaus komplizierter macht, so ist es mir doppelt rätselhaft, wie man einer solchen Sache sein Interesse zuwenden kann.

Daß die Konstruktion überdies noch andere Nachteile hat, die überdies schwer ins Gewicht fallen, wie z.B. Überwindung des toten Punktes (jeder, der schon einmal auf einem Motordreirade mit ausschaltbarem Kurbelgetriebe gesessen war, hat hierfür den besten Beweis gehabt), will ich gar nicht weiter beleuchten. Ich kann Ihnen auf Ihre Frage, ob ich mich der Fabrikation von Free Wheels zuwende, nur erwidern, daß ich dies nicht im geringsten beabsichtige und dieser Erfindung keinen Augenblick Zeit widme, so gerne ich fast jeder Erfindung mein Interesse entgegenbringe, die eine Neuerung ist zur Vereinfachung des Radmechanismus oder zur Sicherheit des Radfahrers. Wenn sich bereits andere Firmen von erstem Ruf heute mit dem Free Wheel abgeben, so mögen sie dies ruhig tun, denn es geschieht nur in der Absicht, Neuerungen, und wenn solche auch nutzlos sind, in die Welt zu setzen. Es wird meiner Ansicht nach dem Free Wheel genau so ergehen wie mit den seinerzeitigen bonded gears, das alle Welt momentan entzückte und dem viele, darunter selbst die älteste Fabrik der Fahrradbranche, nicht unbedeutend zu Opfer gefallen sind.

Ich glaube Ihnen sohin meine Denkungsart über die Free Wheels genügend klargelegt zu haben und zeichne
Graz, 21. Oktober 1899
hochachtungsvoll 


Johann Puch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuMe76 (8. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Klugsche!sser...
> 
> Und: Du hast Einräder und Radball-Räder vergessen.



Ich schrieb von Rädern, die ich kenne, nicht von solchen die es gibt. 


Meine Anfrage an einen Händler, ob das Urban Rücktrittbremse hat, läuft leider noch. Sobald ich belastbare Informationen habe, werde ich diese hier teilen.

Ansonsten sind meine Hoffnungen inzwischen recht begrenzt, ein Rad von der Stange zu finden, das den gestellten Anforderungen genügt. Vielleicht wird es dann ein "S'cool XXlite comp 20-3", auch wenn das vom Gewicht her ein "Panzer" ist.


----------



## kc85 (8. März 2017)

Köstlich. Da lag der gute Johann Puch nur ganz knapp daneben.

Aber das lag wohl in seinem Charakter.

kc85


----------



## track94 (8. März 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb von Rädern, die ich kenne, nicht von solchen die es gibt.
> 
> 
> Meine Anfrage an einen Händler, ob das Urban Rücktrittbremse hat, läuft leider noch. Sobald ich belastbare Informationen habe, werde ich diese hier teilen.
> ...



Oder du stellst dich doch noch der Diskussion


----------



## Ann (8. März 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> I
> Ansonsten sind meine Hoffnungen inzwischen recht begrenzt, ein Rad von der Stange zu finden, das den gestellten Anforderungen genügt. Vielleicht wird es dann ein "S'cool XXlite comp 20-3", auch wenn das vom Gewicht her ein "Panzer" ist.



Keine Diskussion  aber mich würde interessieren, warum es diese Anforderungen sind und warum dann so ein "doch teurer Panzer" erste Wahl sein soll?


----------



## LuMe76 (8. März 2017)

Der Panzer erfüllt eben zwei der drei wesentlichen Kriterien. Das Modell "XXlite pro 20 3-S" soll lt. Hersteller inkl. der STVZO Ausstattung und dem Ständer "nur" 11,9kg wiegen (ich hatte was von 13,6kg im Kopf), ist aber sagenhaft hässlich lackiert. Zieht man das Geraffel und das Mehrgewicht der Dynamonabe gedanklich vom Gewicht ab, ist es ein Rad um die 10kg. Natürlich wollte ich etwas Leichteres, aber was es nicht gibt, kann ich nicht kaufen. Jetzt warten wir aber erstmal ab, was bei dem Urban von EARLY RIDER rauskommt bzgl. der Freilaufnabe mit/ohne Rücktritt.


----------



## KIV (8. März 2017)

Auf den Bildern im Netz erkennt man eine Vbrake auch am Hinterrad. Also hat er wohl auch keine Rücktrittbremse. Haben Zahnriemen nicht auch meist eine feste Laufrichtung? Das würde auch gegen einen Rücktritt sprechen.


----------



## kc85 (8. März 2017)

Das Early Belter hat definitiv keine Rücktrittbremse. Riemen und Rücktritt bekommt man aber z.B. beim IKEA-Fahrrad. Machbar ist das also schon.

kc85


----------



## LuMe76 (10. März 2017)

Ja, das ist leider richtig - ich habe jetzt auch die offizielle Rückmeldung hierzu erhalten. Damit bleibt bis auf weiteres fetzuhalten: Es gibt keine wirklich leichten 20-Zoll Räder mit Rücktritt und einfacher Nabenschltung am Markt. Das aktuell leichteste ist das "XXlite pro 20 3-S" von S'cool. Das wird es dann wohl.

Vielen Dank für alle konstruktiven Beiträge!


----------



## KIV (10. März 2017)

...oder Du denkst nochmal darüber nach, ob die Rücktritt-Bremse nicht doch quatsch ist. 


Btw: Unser Junior hatte an seinem Kokua 16" auch noch ne Rücktrittbremse. Der Umstieg auf 20" ohne Rücktritt war absolut problemlos. Selbst ein Leihrad im Urlaub erforderte keinerlei Eingewöhnung. Die Kids lernen ja viel schneller, als wir alten Säcke...


----------



## Linipupini (10. März 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider richtig - ich habe jetzt auch die offizielle Rückmeldung hierzu erhalten. Damit bleibt bis auf weiteres fetzuhalten: Es gibt keine wirklich leichten 20-Zoll Räder mit Rücktritt und einfacher Nabenschltung am Markt. Das aktuell leichteste ist das "XXlite pro 20 3-S" von S'cool. Das wird es dann wohl.
> 
> Vielen Dank für alle konstruktiven Beiträge!


14kg für so eine hässliche Karre, chapeau!   Da war ja unser "Nabenschalt26erSchulrad" ja leichter mit 11,6kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuMe76 (10. März 2017)

Es sind (lt. Hersteller) 11,9kg, das hatte ich auch bereits hier geschrieben. Hässlich stimmt leider.


----------



## Linipupini (10. März 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> Es sind (lt. Hersteller) 11,9kg, das hatte ich auch bereits hier geschrieben. Hässlich stimmt leider.


na dann warte mal bis es da ist und häng es dann mal zum wiegen auf, da haben sich hier schon ganz andere von renommierten Herstellern drauf verlassen und sind dann herbe enttäuscht worden.


----------



## kc85 (10. März 2017)

Ich habe noch immer nicht geschnallt, warum das Teil nun unbedingt einen Rücktritt und eine Nabenschaltung haben muss?

Die Beweggründe würden mich ja wirklich mal interessieren.

Der Umgang mit 2 handbetätigten Bremsen und einer simplen Kettenschaltung ist erlernbar und i.d.R. Sache von ein paar Stunden auf dem Rad. Dann ist die Bedienung einigermaßen im Hirn verdrahtet und der Spaß am Radfahren kann beginnen.

Im schlimmsten Fall spendiert man dem Kind einen Doppelbremshebel und betätigt beide Bremsen mit einer Hand.

Was die Schaltung angeht: Eine Kettenschaltung unterscheidet sich in der Bedienung eh kaum und bietet den Vorteil, dass man als Eltern jederzeit sieht, welchen Gang das Kind benutzt. So kann man Tipps geben und nach relativ kurzer Zeit ist auch das kein Thema mehr.

kc85


----------



## joglo (10. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> ...oder Du denkst nochmal darüber nach, ob die Rücktritt-Bremse nicht doch quatsch ist.


eben, für eine Nabenschaltung lassen sich zumindest Argumente für und wieder finden, aber warum Du denkst, dass Ihr unbedingt eine Rücktrittbremse braucht, lässt sich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
Von dieser Vorgabe abzurücken würde ganz andere Möglichkeiten auftun (u.a. das Early Belter)


----------



## Ann (12. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> ...oder Du denkst nochmal darüber nach, ob die Rücktritt-Bremse nicht doch quatsch ist.



Ich versteh den Quatsch auch immer noch nicht und leider kommt auch keine Erklärung, wo der Sinn drin liegen soll.....
Rücktritt Bremse sinnlos, dann noch so ein teurer sackschwerer Hobel - noch nichtmal hübsch? Ich blick es nicht!


----------



## Linipupini (12. März 2017)

Manche sind halt Beratungsresitent, geht mir auch so, wenn ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt habe, muss das so sein.


----------



## KIV (12. März 2017)

Hin und wieder benutze ich zum Brötchenholen das Hollandrad meiner Dame. Mir fällt bei dem Rücktritt immer wieder auf, dass ich...
- am Totpunkt nicht bremsen kann und zunächst weiterkurbeln muss. Totaler Mist, und im Notfall sau gefährlich.
- für eine wirklich kräftige Bremswirkung mein Gewicht nach oben (oder sogar leicht nach vorne) verlagern muss. Wenn man das mit ner gut eingestellten Vbrake oder Scheibenbremse macht, gibt's nen Abflug übern Lenker...
Man kann sich ja mit dem vorderen Fuß auch nicht gegen die negative Beschleunigung abstützen.

Mit dem inneren Pedal habe ich auch schon aufgesetzt, weil ich nicht einfach rückwärts in die Waagerechte kurbeln konnte.


----------



## LuMe76 (10. April 2017)

Update: Ich habe mich nun tatsächlich durchgerungen, das Fehlen einer Rücktrittbremse probeweise zu akzeptieren und das Early Rider Belter Urban (immerhin wie gewünscht mit 3-Gang Nabenschaltung) gestern online bestellt. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## LuMe76 (21. April 2017)

Here we are - gestern Abend endmontiert:





Ich bin etwas irritiert, dass der EARLY RIDER Schriftzug auf dem oberen Rohr ist statt wie z.B. aktuell auf der Hersteller- und Händlerwebsite dargestellt auf der Strebe. Hat mir der Händler nicht die aktuellste Version verkauft?
Ansonsten erster Eindruck: sehr leicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (21. April 2017)

Sieht toll aus! Ganz ohne Schriftzug (auch manchmal im Netz zu sehen) würde es mir persönlich am bestern gefallen.


----------



## LuMe76 (25. April 2017)

Es bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl, warum sich der Schriftzug an einer anderen Stelle befindet. Es gibt wohl von diesem Typ die Modelljahre 2015 und 2016, wobei mir die Unterschiede unbekannt sind. Ich habe mich mit der Bitte um Aufklärung an den Hersteller gewendet. Mal sehen, was da kommt.

Grundsätzlich und nach den ersten begleiteten Fahrten des stolzen Besitzers bleibt aber festzuhalten, dass es ein sehr gutes Rad ist. Im ersten Gang werden selbst steile und lange Anstiege bezwungen und im dritten Gang geht bereits ordentlich die Post ab...


----------



## LuMe76 (27. April 2017)

Entwarnung - mir war bloß nicht aufgefallen, dass die Schriftzüge nicht symmetrisch angeordnet sind. Wer also vorab wissen möchte, wie das Rad von der Nichtantriebsseite aussieht, möge mein Foto betrachten. Die andere Seite siehe Produktbilder im Internet.

Woran man die aktuelle Version übrigens erkennt (Zitat Hersteller):"...definitely has the latest version of the bike as the frame features a full length outer gear cable under the downtube to help stop the ingress of water and dirt into the gear cable."


----------

